# My new setup



## Tony (Nov 28, 2006)

I just finished building this, it should have enough room to last me a few months before I have to expand.


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 28, 2006)

looking good!! Wish I could do an outdoor setup


----------



## Heather (Nov 28, 2006)

That looks great! So sunny and warm. Sigh...


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 28, 2006)

I'll admit it, I'm jealous 

Jon


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2006)

*Nice set-up*

Wow looks like you'll have your collection up to full strength in no time.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 28, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> I'll admit it, I'm jealous


Yeah, me too!


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2006)

Tony
That shows a lack of ambition on your part that it will take at least a few months before expansion is needoke: I think you need to get after it:evil: 


Looks great!


----------



## Tony (Nov 28, 2006)

Lack of ambition? I had nothing less than two months ago, now I'm up to sixty something...


----------



## Marco (Nov 28, 2006)

Nice setup. Tony I think you may have just ripped Heathers record. My memory is hazy but i think it was 40 something...i dont know what the time span was though.


----------



## Heather (Nov 29, 2006)

56 in three weeks....:noangel:


----------



## Park Bear (Nov 29, 2006)

I see a lot of empty space....you better start buying some plants.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2006)

What happens to that nice area when the hurricanes hit? :evil:


----------



## LindaFVB (Nov 29, 2006)

As the air gets colder here in NJ, it is nice to see the sunshine. I love the chair so you can sit back and enjoy your flowers! Now you just need a nice glass of Merlot and "my" picture is complete.


----------



## Barbara (Nov 29, 2006)

Beautiful set-up you have there Tony. And I diffiently agree, time to get out the Merlot!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2006)

Merlot?!? See reference to Pingus Collapsus! Aka: Pina Coladas. :rollhappy:


----------

